# Oxalic acid bath relative to Headbadge



## Michael Boyd (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi
I’ve got two bikes I’m going to tackle soon and with the first one, I’m going to try the Oxalic bath. Been reading a CB lit of VM posts here (thanks to all for the great info in these posts), but my question is about the headbadge . Both badges have enough paint on them and look good. ( no replace necessary)
BUT , I’d like not to remove them IF the OA bath does not affect them. It appears both badges have never been off the bikes and I’d like it to stay that way. If that is t possible or the OA will harm the paint in the badge , maybe there is another way. Any advice would be appreciated.
The first bike I’m tackling is pictured below (I have the correct rack, chain guard and McCauley fenders to do as well from other sources), and again, open to other solutions or methods.

Thanks in advance! 
Mike


----------



## the tinker (Jul 10, 2020)

Shouldn't hurt it.


----------



## Michael Boyd (Jul 10, 2020)

So , just immerse the whole frame and then follow clean up procedure after bath and badge will be fine paint wise?


----------



## the tinker (Jul 10, 2020)

There may be some residue on the badge. The rivets are steel, they might come out with a yellow oxide on them. Clean your badge off. Wash the whole frame off after the bath. Oxalic acid will not attack brass or aluminum. [Some badges are aluminum, the bike you show has a brass one]  Your badge has red paint on it, that may come off or turn lighter. OX attacks the iron oxide used in red paint.   Head badges are easily removed without damage. Instructions are listed here. Read...the entire Restoration Thread before you attempt to work on your bike. It'll save your heartache and aggravation. Your going to strip your bike down to a bare-bones frame, with nothing on it. If you decide to remove the badge, look in the Head tube, you'll see the nubs from the badge rivets barely sticking through. Take a 3/8th's or 1/2 inch ratchet extension bar and pry the female end of it against the protruding rivets, bumping them up a bit. Place masking tape on the face of the badge, to avoid scratching it. Take a good pair of electrician's, square-jawed pliers and firmly grasp the head and pull out while twisting counter clockwise, removing the rivets. Place them in your medicine cabinet or some other safe place.  Have fun. I'm going to add this: Cover the entire badge heavily with grease before soaking. Problem solved.


----------



## Michael Boyd (Jul 10, 2020)

Thank you Tinker!
Appreciate that advice above.
Besides the OA bath , is there another way to see if there is original paint underneath?
I know the paint on it is not original , but what is the best method to see what’s underneath?


----------



## the tinker (Jul 11, 2020)

If it's not original paint, don't bother with the acid bath. A waste of time on a repaint. You'll find out the original color when you disassemble it. Read the entire restoration thread. All your answers are there.


----------



## Michael Boyd (Jul 11, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 25, 2020)

@Michael Boyd Original paint can usually be found on the fork where it's up inside the head tube, unless the bike was painted in pieces.


----------



## Michael Boyd (Jul 25, 2020)

Great info
Thanks!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 25, 2020)

the tinker said:


> There may be some residue on the badge. The rivets are steel, they might come out with a yellow oxide on them. Clean your badge off. Wash the whole frame off after the bath. Oxalic acid will not attack brass or aluminum. [Some badges are aluminum, the bike you show has a brass one]  Your badge has red paint on it, that may come off or turn lighter. OX attacks the iron oxide used in red paint.   Head badges are easily removed without damage. Instructions are listed here. Read...the entire Restoration Thread before you attempt to work on your bike. It'll save your heartache and aggravation. Your going to strip your bike down to a bare-bones frame, with nothing on it. If you decide to remove the badge, look in the Head tube, you'll see the nubs from the badge rivets barely sticking through. Take a 3/8th's or 1/2 inch ratchet extension bar and pry the female end of it against the protruding rivets, bumping them up a bit. Place masking tape on the face of the badge, to avoid scratching it. Take a good pair of electrician's, square-jawed pliers and firmly grasp the head and pull out while twisting counter clockwise, removing the rivets. Place them in your medicine cabinet or some other safe place.  Have fun. I'm going to add this: Cover the entire badge heavily with grease before soaking. Problem solved.



The badge may have been painted with one-shot red paint, that has a lead base.


----------

